# Random Euro Spots Sept 2013



## darbians (May 4, 2014)

First Euro trip with Magpie Tommy. Just a few shots from the few shot wonders on the trip.

Lumiere is one hell of a drive. Luckily I found a perfect stop off point in the middle of the night. As its part of a road as you will see we popped on our hi vis jackets and shot away.

Grand Prix

1






2





3





After Lumiere we stopped off at a school. Pretty darn trashed but it had a beauty of a chapel.

Pensionatte Catholique

4





5





Heading on to Belgium, the next day we got a few locations in.

Jussette
6





That Big Uni
7





Having so much to see in one city we decided to stay another night.

Hassard Cheratte
8





9 My fav from the trip





Popped in to a little villa down the road.

10





11





Final day and this place had to be on the itinerary. A great way to finish the trip.

12





13





14





Luckily it was the end of the trip as we got a wee bit wet in the bottom part.

Hope you enjoyed, Darbs.​


----------



## Dani1978 (May 4, 2014)

Fantastic beautiful set of photos. Wow! :-D


----------



## tumble112 (May 4, 2014)

These are stunning, is that the old Rheims Grand Prix grandstand?


----------



## darbians (May 4, 2014)

Thanks to you all. 


tumble1 said:


> These are stunning, is that the old Rheims Grand Prix grandstand?



It certainly is. I am surprised more people dont go here. A great stop off in the dark to stretch the legs.


----------



## tumble112 (May 4, 2014)

darbians said:


> Thanks to you all.
> 
> 
> It certainly is. I am surprised more people dont go here. A great stop off in the dark to stretch the legs.



Definitely a place I want to visit, surprised it isn't more popular. Thank you for posting all of these pictures though, Belgium seems to be the place to go. Fantastic.


----------



## darbians (May 4, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Definitely a place I want to visit, surprised it isn't more popular. Thank you for posting all of these pictures though, Belgium seems to be the place to go. Fantastic.



Thanks. Sure is. I was in two pristine locations last weekend over there and a few other good ones.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 4, 2014)

Superb collection of photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (May 4, 2014)

Simply stunning.


----------



## darbians (May 4, 2014)

krela said:


> Simply stunning.



Wow. Thank you.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 4, 2014)

I love these.and I really love the shot with the sun coming through the stain glass window..amazing photos thank you


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 5, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Woofem (May 5, 2014)

words fail me.......Stunning


----------



## Big C (May 5, 2014)

These are amazing!!


----------



## Jakob (May 5, 2014)

Simply great... your photos are ... how shall I put it ... works of art. I´m deeply impressed.


----------



## tank2020 (May 6, 2014)

Fantastic pic's! Less is more, something I really need to learn.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 7, 2014)

Stunning photography as always!!  Top drawer


----------



## Onmyown (May 13, 2014)

Some stunning shots there fella,thanks for sharing.


----------



## darbians (May 15, 2014)

Thanks to you all for the great comments.


----------



## cunningplan (May 16, 2014)

I dint know what to expect when I saw the title but all I can say is "STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Kezz44 (May 16, 2014)

Wow!!! What a beautiful set of pictures!


----------



## Onmyown (May 18, 2014)

I've got to agree with everyone else's comments, fantastic


----------



## darbians (May 22, 2014)

Thanks again guys and girls.


----------



## Desolate Nation (May 24, 2014)

Great set  ,cant wait to get back over myself next week for another 3 days in France & Belgium


----------

